# 2010 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Also posted on the bluewater board.

We are pleased to announce the 2010 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament that will be held at Russells Bait and Tackle in Matagorda,Texas.Over $55k was paid to the winners last year. We have gained some new sponsors as well as continued sponsors from years past. We will be continueing to add more information and sponsors as time goes by and keep this thread updated. The complete rules will be printed on the tournament brochures that will be ready in the next week or so.

Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament
Russells Bait and Tackle
Matagorda,Texas
June 24-26,2009

Entry Fee- $200 early entry if before June 21st
Late Entry Fee-$250 in after June 21st

June24th - Captains meeting and Calcutta at Matagorda Volunteer Fire Department Firemans Hall. BYOB

June 25th- Rest Day

June 26th- Tournament Day- Awards Ceremony-Rock the Dock at Russells Bait with DJ and food.

Kingfish-Ling-Red Snapper
Pays 1st place only in each category(See rules for details)

CALCUTTA- (Where the money is)
Kingfish-Ling-Red Snapper (Combined Weight)
Over $20k paid to the winner in 2009
Pays 1st thru 3rd
$150 calcutta insurance avalible
See calcutta rules for more info

SIDE POTS
$1000 Added money- DOLPHIN- Sponsored by Texas Application Specialists (Slightly Dangerous) and Sprint of Bay City- Pays 1st and 2nd place- $50 each boat

$1000 Added money-AMBERJACK-Sponsored by Full Stringer Realty and www.texascoffee.com (Palms Up)-Pays 1st and 2nd place-$50 each boat

$1000 Added money-GROUPER(AnyKind)-Sponsored by Mr and Mrs Scott Eike and Busha Boat Works- Pays 1st and 2nd place- $50 each boat

$1000 Added money-BARRACUDA-Sponsored by Bellville Meat Market and Riddle Power Inc-Pays 1st and 2nd place- $50 each boat

$1000 Added money- RED SNAPPER-Sponsored by Pig Logistics(KevinA and AMI Insurance/Charter Lakes Insurance(Outcast)- Pays 1st and 2nd place-$50 each boat

$1000 Added money- LADY ANGLER- Sponsored by Don Davis Dealerships and Riddle Power Inc- Pays 1st and 2nd place- $50 each Lady Angler

$1250 Added money- JUNIOR ANGLER- Sponsored by Gary Belvin(Oilfield)and Family, Rawlings Bait Camp and Rods Towing and Recovery (Hot Rod)-Pays 1st and 2nd place- No fee

$1000 Added money- HEAVIEST KINGFISH- Sponsored by Russelure and Pro Marine USA- 1st place only-$100 a boat

$250 Added money- WEIRDEST FISH- Sponsored by Texas Application Specialists (Slightly Dangerous)- 1st place only- No Fee -See rules for details.

$1000 Added money-GRAND SLAM POT- Sponsored by Rockport Marine -Combined weight of most category fish caught-$100 each boat-See rules for details

$25000.00 in Bounty Pots

$10000.00 Bounty for Heaviest Red Snapper over 30 lbs-$50 each boat
$5000.00 Bounty for Heaviest Wahoo over 70 lbs-$35 each boat
$5000.00 Bounty for Heaviest Ling over 70 lbs-$35 each boat
$5000.00 Bounty for Heaviest Dolphin over 50 lbs-$35 each boat

$10000.00 Added prize money Thanks to the following Sponsors
Busha Boat Works- $500 
AMI Insurance/Charter Lakes Insurance-$500
Mr and Mrs Scott Eike-$500
Texas Application Specialists-$750
Full Stringer Realty-$500
Sprint of Bay City-$500
Russelure-$500
Rockport Marine- $1000
Gary Belvin and Family-$500
Rods Towing and Recovery-$250
Rawlings Bait Camp-$500
www.texascoffee.com-$500
Pro Marine USA-$500
Don Davis Dealerships-$500
Pig Logistics-$500
Bellville Meat Market-$500
Riddle Power Inc- $1000
Matagorda Bluewater Challenge -$500

Thanks to the following sponsors with the donation of their fine products

Woody Wax
Eastern Tackle
Savage Custom Rods and Reels
Aluma-Tech Aluminum Products
Yeti Coolers
www.texascoffee.com
Castaway Rods
American Rodsmiths
Snapper Slapper Lures
www.texas-offshore.com
Lamco Deer Feeders
Triad Marine
Millennium Marine Aluminum Products
Lone Kro Metal Arts
Rule Industries
Russells Bait and Tackle
Greg Dennis Metal Arts
Riverbend Resturant
Waterfront Resturant
Salty Dog Liquor

More sponsors and announcements in the works. Tournament brochures will be ready to be mailed to teams wanting to enter by January. We will also have tournament brochures at the 2010 Houston Boat Show at selected booths to be announced later. In these hard economic times, these sponsors have donated their products and money to this tournament to make it another sucess. Please take this into consideration when making your next fishing/equipment or any other purchases that our sponsors carry.

Any company wishing to join us in sponsoring/donating please send me a p.m so we can get your company name on our advertisements/brochures.

If you wish to have a brochure mailed to you when they are ready, please p.m me with your mailing address.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Houston Fishing Show*

There will be brochures at the Houston Fishing Show at the following booths:

Russelure

Savage Custom Rods and Reels

Texas-Offshore.com

Millennium Marine Custom Aluminum Products

If you would like one mailed to you, please send me a p.m with your mailing address.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds good Bill..............


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*$$$$$$*

Here is some figures on whats up for grabs at the 2010 MBC

1st Place Calcutta is usually over *$20 Thousand Dollars* (Based on how many teams and what the teams sell for in the calcutta)

We are paying *$10 Thousand Dollars* for the heaviest red snapper over 30 lbs

We are paying *$5 Thousand Dollars* for the heaviest Dolphin over 50 lbs

We are paying *$5 Thousand Dollars *for the heaviest Ling over 70 lbs

We are paying *$5 Thousand Dollars* for the heaviest Wahoo over 70 lbs

We are paying* $1 Thousand Dollars* for the heaviest category fish caught in the tournament

We are adding* $1 Thousand Dollars* to each side pot we offer in the tournament. Based on tournaments in the past, these side pots should pay out over *$3 Thousand Dollars* or more for 1st place (Based on number of teams in each pot)

From the help of sponsors, we have an additional *$11 Thousand Dollars* in added cash that will go directly to the side pots, that includes Lady and Junior Anglers.

Yellowfin boats is awarding a *$20 Thousand Dollar* voucher for the purchase of a new Yellowfin Boat to the boat Captain who wins the calcutta division (See rules)

From the amount of p.ms and phone calls we have recieved so far , this tournament will be a huge event, our biggest ever hopefully.

Anyone needing a tournament brochure, please p.m me with your mailing address and I wil send you one.


----------

